# ok, another unknown entity in my nano!



## squiggles (Nov 13, 2006)

no pic this time but this morning when i turned the filters off and fed, a few mintutes later my husband calld me in with a "jellyfish! it looks like we have tiny jellyfish!". and that's exactly what they looked like. i'ld prob never get them to show up in a pic though. they were orange little circles, about 4 time the size of a copepod, or about the end of a dull pencil led. if you looked close you could see little hairs off one side and they moved just like jellyfish. now i don't really think they could be jellyfish, i've never seen them before and we certaintly didnt buy them. we counted at least 6 of them.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

No its not common but does happen. When you by live rock you just dont purchese rock you can purchese a whole lot of other things. I have heard of baby squid, octopus, ect. coming out of the live rock. It might just be that you guys have baby jellyfish. Now on keeping them in there if its just that I would remove them, even if they weren't I would still remove them because you wouldn't know what they are and what they could do damage wise. I would like to see a pic if you can get one.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm really sorry, I'm very positive it's not a jelly fish.

Instead I bet it is Aptasia that has left it's home and is swimming in the water looking to set up camp in a more desirable location.


----------



## squiggles (Nov 13, 2006)

we do have apastasia, 2 that are a fair size, for this tank anyway. hope it's not


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Just dont let your Aptasia get out of control....you dont want it overrunning your tank!


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

it is actually very possible that you may have a young jellyfish in your tank, alot of jellies actually start out in the larval stage of there life attached to live rock, (i beleive at this point they are called ceptmenaphores, but i'd have to do some reading refresh my mind), and it's not uncommon for them to arive in shipments of rock and go unnoticed until they reach the free-swimming, medusea, stage of there life. Unfortunately the innitial discovery of them is often short and sweet before they end up in an overflow or as fish-food : )


----------

